# Cypripedium reginae



## paphjoint (May 22, 2008)

My first hardy Cyp -- that I bought last year 
more flowers to come


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

Nice plant. far from home.


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2008)

Good start with cyps!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2008)

Uri - Looks like you started with a very nice plant. It should be much bigger next year! Question - how is the climate like where you live (average temperatures and such)?


----------



## paphjoint (May 24, 2008)

Temperate climate with mild frost in winter


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2008)

Very nice Uri.

It's kind of funny. The NE corner of Tennessee, is near the southernmost end of the range for regina. The elevations are higher and its cooler and wetter than it is here in Middle TN. In middle TN we still get some snow in the winter and extended periods below 0C. But in the summer we get around 100 fairly frequently. We average about 36 to 48" of rain here too.

We are right in range for Cyp. pubescens in middle TN, and in east TN Cyp. acule can be pretty common. But to come across the big stands of Cyp regina you need to go much farther north to States like Wisconsin and Minnesota where they get buried in snow all winter.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 24, 2008)

Very nice, Uri. Here in NW CT the reginae are about an inch out of the ground now.

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful. Mine is just starting to come up.


----------

